# Talk about a load of Bull from Directv.



## RonH54 (Jul 3, 2004)

I just called to get the HR10-250 from Directv before March 1st. I already have the dish and multiswitch installed so I just need the unit to plug in and activate online, they want to add $99 installation fee to price of the HR10-250 and the CSR wouldn't waive it.. UNFREAKIN REAL. I told them to forget it.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 19, 2003)

Are you calling retention or just going through the regular CSRs? Just curious.


----------



## RonH54 (Jul 3, 2004)

Retention. I have called 3 times today no deals at all except the $200 rebate. I'll try again tomorrow. The funny thing is the CSR told me I should just go to store and buy it so I wouldn't have to get charged the install fee....LOL


----------



## mkbruce (Feb 4, 2003)

HR10-250 is now $419 from 6th Avenue Electronics. $200 rebate also applies.

Magnus


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

RonH54 said:


> and activate online,


--------------------
I don't think you can activate equipment on-line anymore can you??
Follow the CSR's advise and buy the Tivo elsewhere, then call them and tell them
you purchased the unit elsewhere, and to replace the unit(including old access card)..assuming you have another unit to swap out..........


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

mkbruce said:


> HR10-250 is now $419 from 6th Avenue Electronics. $200 rebate also applies.
> 
> Magnus


I was happy to get one from 6ave for $450.  I wonder what the price will be on 2/28


----------



## RonH54 (Jul 3, 2004)

moonman said:


> --------------------
> I don't think you can activate equipment on-line anymore can you??
> Follow the CSR's advise and buy the Tivo elsewhere, then call them and tell them
> you purchased the unit elsewhere, and to replace the unit(including old access card)..assuming you have another unit to swap out..........


I have a Directv DVR(Phillips) but I am going to but it in my bedroom and deactivate the Std. receiver I have in bedroom now.


----------



## jrvtecaccord (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah, Tell me about it, I couldn't get any deals either, long time customer.

I followed the Comcast thread on here, which gave me a decision to make, end my service with Directv and find another carrier. So after reading the thread here and elsewhere, I was set, try comcast and give it a shot, what's to loose, no contract. So I call comcast and I was told that the HD DVR will only work with one tuner in my area, DAMN old lines in my area, that was a deal breaker, so I had to think about it some more. 

Then I realized that there is another dish carrier, Dish Network, called them up, at this point I was already set that I was going to cancel directv and go with dish network. What made the switch easy for me is that they have a pretty impressive HD line up with great PQ.

I am now a happy dish network customer(so far). And I have to say there new HD DVR, the VIP622 is pretty GOOD, I love the fact the it is controllable with the 2nd remote which is UHF, which means for me it can be out of sight. The only thing with this DVR is it runs HOT, diagnostics says average temp 110F, the unit itself is hot, I will install some fans for that. Oh, another good thing about the install itself is that only one cable is required from the dish (dish 1000) to the unit, from the unit there is a switch.

Well, was a loyal Directv customer until I changed my TVs with HD, will miss tivo, but this dish network DVR isn't bad.


----------



## Texceo (Mar 11, 2003)

RonH54 said:


> I just called to get the HR10-250 from Directv before March 1st. I already have the dish and multiswitch installed so I just need the unit to plug in and activate online, they want to add $99 installation fee to price of the HR10-250 and the CSR wouldn't waive it.. UNFREAKIN REAL. I told them to forget it.


Yes i got my second HD DVR and had to pay the $99 install but the Retention person gave it back to me in way of a programming credit.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

jrvtecaccord said:


> Yeah, Tell me about it, I couldn't get any deals either, long time customer.
> 
> I followed the Comcast thread on here, which gave me a decision to make, end my service with Directv and find another carrier. So after reading the thread here and elsewhere, I was set, try comcast and give it a shot, what's to loose, no contract. So I call comcast and I was told that the HD DVR will only work with one tuner in my area, DAMN old lines in my area, that was a deal breaker, so I had to think about it some more.
> 
> ...


First - nice to hear about single coaxial cable but I have a few more Dish questions -

1.How would you compare HD PQ with DTV? 2.How are HD locals handled? 3.Do they offer Cinemax or Strarz HD? 4.What capacity does 622 have? 5.Does show play in the background when you surf guides,ect ? 6.Is the 622 faster at setting up recordings (one touch recording) than HDTivo? 7.Is there a 30 second skip? 8.Are there tick marks throughout a recorded show? 9.Does dish require upfront charge for 622 and how do monthly HD and dvr fees compare? 10.Is there a contract? Thank you for the info as the only service and dvr I have not tryed yet is dish.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

No Sunday Ticket - NO Dish. Pretty simple


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

Jimbo713 said:


> No Sunday Ticket - NO Dish. Pretty simple


Life is about choices - for me (and I have paid those ridiculous prices for sunday ticket since it came out), giving up sunday ticket to increase overall service for a product my family uses DAILY is a no-brainer (or as you say - "pretty simple"). Plus - having HD cable will now allow me to enjoy local baseball in HD! And I still will get regional football in HD. Now, what will I do with the extra money?..............


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> I was happy to get one from 6ave for $450.  I wonder what the price will be on 2/28


I'm betting there wont be any left by then. Apparently that is 6thAve's goal with the big price drops.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Jimbo713 said:


> No Sunday Ticket - NO Dish. Pretty simple


Amen brother.


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

Jimbo713 said:


> No Sunday Ticket - NO Dish. Pretty simple


There are a lot of us in this boat, which is why D* pays the NFL such a ridiculous amount of money ($700M A YEAR at last check) to keep NFLST exclusive.

I'd probably be back with cable since going HD except for that.


----------



## broken back (Nov 30, 2004)

I also upgraded to HR10-250 and ran my own wire. I called CSR and was told it was $99 installtion charge but would refund on bill


----------



## jrvtecaccord (Jul 27, 2003)

fastep said:


> First - nice to hear about single coaxial cable but I have a few more Dish questions -
> 
> 1.How would you compare HD PQ with DTV? 2.How are HD locals handled? 3.Do they offer Cinemax or Strarz HD? 4.What capacity does 622 have? 5.Does show play in the background when you surf guides,ect ? 6.Is the 622 faster at setting up recordings (one touch recording) than HDTivo? 7.Is there a 30 second skip? 8.Are there tick marks throughout a recorded show? 9.Does dish require upfront charge for 622 and how do monthly HD and dvr fees compare? 10.Is there a contract? Thank you for the info as the only service and dvr I have not tryed yet is dish.


1. I think E* PQ is slighty better, IMO, I currently have both D* and E*, but on HD content E* is noticably better.

2. Same, if not availbe by dish, you can use a OTA antenna, but I belive most markets will be up and running by April 1st of this year, don't know much about it, but thats what I hear. Well, I know Dallas is going on dish on April 1st.

3. I havn't seen them on my guide, but they do have a boatload of conentent in hd, they have voom's programming as well as their own.

4. 30hr HD, 200hr SD

5. Yes, ON or OFF, enhanced guide, and is also in widescreen, you can view alot of info this way without to scroll up or down or side to side.

6. Pretty fast recording, just hit record and it will prompt you "ok or options or cancel" hit ok, and no wating just recording.

7. Yes 30 second skip on the remote and 8 second rewind.

8. Yup, don't know the increments yet, haven't payed much attention, what I also like is that there is a time left meter that counts down on the meter bar when it's displayed.

9. They do require a upfront cost of $299 for the HD DVR, but you can nogitate. As D* you can purchase thier HD Platinum package and it will waive the DVR fee, also if you have you HD DVR or other units hooked up to a phone line, they will waive there "mirror" fees, not sure what's the limit though.

10. Yes and No, I am not sure what the guide lines are, you can sign a contract for 18 months and get some credits on your bill, or not sign a contract and have no credits, I went with no contract.

Like I said so far I am impressed with this 622 DVR, not too shabby, another thing I forgot to mention, if you use both remotes you can hook this up to 2 tvs, with a tuner dedicated on one tv and the other on the second tv, pretty cool. Has a modulator to run via coax or composite connections. That's consider thier dual mode, I have them hooked up via thier single mode, both tunners on one tv. And yes PIP on single mode.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

jrvtecaccord said:


> 1. I think E* PQ is slighty better, IMO, I currently have both D* and E*, but on HD content E* is noticably better.
> 
> 2. Same, if not availbe by dish, you can use a OTA antenna, but I belive most markets will be up and running by April 1st of this year, don't know much about it, but thats what I hear. Well, I know Dallas is going on dish on April 1st.
> 
> ...


Very interesting - Sounds like Dish is poised to steal market share especially when the HR20 hits the market! Thanks again for all your info - May be the answer for those who dont have hd cable or fios tv! Or maybe even for those that have it!

Three more questions - 1. For the $299 fee do you own the box or are you leasing? 
2. For the second tuner - 2nd TV : does that mean you can access and view shows on your now playing list on a second TV and if so can you view it in HD? 
Either way it sounds pretty cool. 3.Is phone line necessary and if yes is there caller ID? Thanks again.


----------



## jrvtecaccord (Jul 27, 2003)

fastep said:


> Very interesting - Sounds like Dish is poised to steal market share especially when the HR20 hits the market! Thanks again for all your info - May be the answer for those who dont have hd cable or fios tv! Or maybe even for those that have it!
> 
> Three more questions - 1. For the $299 fee do you own the box or are you leasing?
> 2. For the second tuner - 2nd TV : does that mean you can access and view shows on your now playing list on a second TV and if so can you view it in HD?
> Either way it sounds pretty cool. 3.Is phone line necessary and if yes is there caller ID? Thanks again.


1. Lease

2. 2nd tv is only 480i, but you can watch HD channels in 480i.

3. Phone line is not required, but like I said, if you have it connected you can waive the mirror charge. Yes caller ID with name info.

BTW, you can record three shows at once, two via the satellite tuners and one via OTA.


----------



## kepper (Nov 28, 2003)

jrvtecaccord said:


> BTW, you can record three shows at once, two via the satellite tuners and one via OTA.


I'm not able to do that... I can only record two shows at the same time, from any combinations of OTA and satellite tuners.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

Sounds like an awesome unit - please keep us posted if anything bothersome pops up and if so how Dish serviced the problem. Hopefully you wont have any. Thanks again for the info!


----------

